# Company announcements calendar



## misguided_will (8 January 2009)

Hi all

I'm a newbie.

Wondering if there is a upcoming company announcements calendar around somewhere.

Looking to use this to help time my trading.

Cheers


----------



## prawn_86 (8 January 2009)

About the only announcements that are always made at the same time are annual and quarterly reports.

Virtually all announcements are made as required. IE - as agreements etc are reached, so there is no way they can be predicted


----------



## skc (8 January 2009)

Every now and again some announcements are scheduled, like trading updates, investor roadshow etc. And certainly earnings report and AGM are definitely scheduled.

This link might have some of them.

http://www.investorsnetwork.com.au/research_channel/calendar_book/index.php


----------



## jackson8 (8 January 2009)

this is a llink for asx
How and when are company announcements published on www.asx.com.au?
which may be of some assitance

http://www.asx.com.au/research/announcements/process.htm


----------



## misguided_will (9 January 2009)

thanks for the info guys! 

how about that general schedules of other information that can affect price?

sorry..i'm a newbie but i guess i hear on the news that because of some kinda news/announcement/report etc, the price moved.

like credit reports, industry data, broker recommendations/report etc from research companies and the like i guess?

what are the main types and is there a general timing?

thanks again people.  hope to learn a lot from this forum!


----------



## rub92me (9 January 2009)

It is useful to know (at least from a short term perspective) what the expected dividends are and the associated dates. There's a thread somewhere that discusses how you could apply that to your trading. The 'explanations' provided in the media as to what news caused what type of price movement are baloney imho.


----------

